# GA16DET Parts Pics 56K DEATH



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

After selling all of the N/A parts, this is what I have so far....

Protech Manifold
Protech Downpipe
370 injectors
U13 FMIC
JWT ECU
Garret T25 from DET
DSM BOV
Manual Boost C
Stromung Exhaust For Now
Autometer Boost Gauge

What I Still Need:
Oil lines and fittings to get here...
Intercooler piping so that I can cut and weld them..
A few Gaskets and some Nuts and Bolts...


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

that manifold and downpipe sure is a beauty how much did you pay for the down pipe and manifold? keep us posted with updates


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

okay Nuskool. Did you tell them you wanted that made for an INTERNAL WASTEGATE turbo? Because you must not have.....it's not made for one. You will need that part cut out and have a piece of pipe cut and welded on to make it.

a welding shop/machine shop with a plasma cutter can do it. 

He did a great job on the mani and DP though, sure looks good.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah thats what I told him specifically intenal. Thats why I PMed you about it. When I got it I knew it looked odd but I figured he knew what he was doing which he does but it must have been a mix up...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like it's going to be a nice setup! I was also wondering about the DP flange, it is an easy fix though...

I also was wondering if someone modified the WG bracket on the turbo itself, normally they mount on the inside of the compressor housing rather than the outside by the inlet. It makes me wonder if someone replaced the WG and/or modified the actuator length. 

And what was the price of the manifold and DP if your willing to share?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I got a great solution for you. Just get a larger turbo without an internal wastegate and buy an external wastegate... problem solved.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

can you guys point out where on the dp flange needs to be modified i dont see it?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

se_nismo said:


> can you guys point out where on the dp flange needs to be modified i dont see it?


The flange on the downpipe inlet only has a hole for the turbine exit. There should be another hole right beside it (or a hole large enough to cover both) that aligns with the wastegate outlet. If you look at the turbine housing you will see the turbine exit and the wastegate flapper are two separate things.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> I got a great solution for you. Just get a larger turbo without an internal wastegate and buy an external wastegate... problem solved.


Only issue there is it is flanged for a T2 so that would mean a much more expensive turbo, unless he could just buy an exhaust housing alone from ATP and stick with the T25.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

kool thanks for pointing that out


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well easy solution number two... get that flange cut and have a T3 flange welded on there!  I'm on a roll today.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The Turbo is off an SR20DET and was first sold to Tommy/ Notanotherhonda he used it for a good while and never had any problems...The only thing I need to do is get two bolts extracted from where they broke off...

As far as the Downpipe goes I think that I may try and get some prices to get it fixed. The good news is Tommy is no longer needing his DP because of what happened so I may purchase his..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> The Turbo is off an SR20DET and was first sold to Tommy/ Notanotherhonda he used it for a good while and never had any problems...The only thing I need to do is get two bolts extracted from where they broke off...
> 
> As far as the Downpipe goes I think that I may try and get some prices to get it fixed. The good news is Tommy is no longer needing his DP because of what happened so I may purchase his..


Is his car down again? I thought he changed to the GT28R so it could be re-used.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

it seems like a good clean setup.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Is his car down again? I thought he changed to the GT28R so it could be re-used.



i think i win the award for the biggest hole EVER in a GA16 block. ill post pics later in this thread if NUSKOOL doesnt mind.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

more in member rides section


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

DAMN son why you jacking... lOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> DAMN son why you jacking... lOL



jacking? how did you know? haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I talked to Bruce at Protech yesterday, and he told me that the downpipe was made like that for a reason, and it is for an internal or external wastegate. It has that indentation on the flange that alows the flapper to still open. He said they started doing this not to long ago to all of the downpipes they make...


----------

